
8 Web to Mobile Tips - danw
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/20/grubbs-8-web-to-mobile-tips/
======
jamongkad
Great submission! for those interested in a mobile startup such as I here's a
more comprehensive list <http://jonathangrubb.blogspot.com/2007/03/8-ways-to-
mobilize-your-web-product.html#comments>

~~~
danw
Thanks for the link jamon. I'm considering setting up something like YC news
but for articles about mobile. What do you guys think? Currently the only
reliable place for mobile info is carnival of mobilists.

